# Mull - Shieling Camp Site



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

We are hoping to get to Mull this year. Has anyone been to the Shieling site?


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Stayed there for a couple of nights in September and I would normally have written a review - but clearly I didn't this time!

From memory I would rate it as 'OK'. Facilities are good but it was a bit on the expensive side and being right by the ferry it can be noisy.
Bill


----------



## Evolution (Aug 1, 2005)

We had a fabulous week there in October. Yes, it is very close to the ferry but we did not find it a problem, rather we quite enjoyed watching. It comes and goes every 90 minutes I think, and all you really hear is the pingpong announcement each time and a bit of engine noise. It does not run during the night. The site was clean and well kept with a nice young couple managing it, although I think they were moving on. The facilities were clean and adequate, although I have to say we used our own. There are regular sightings of otters from the site, indeed we were lucky enough to see one from our pitch! 

We also visited another site at Bunessan on the south west corner of the island. This is absolutely stunning, but there are no electric hook ups and the shower block etc. is at the farm and a good distance from the best pitches, although I use that term loosely - you just park anywhere on the most fabulous bit of coast. There are also several places where wildcamping is allowed. 

Most of the roads are single track but there are lots of passing places and we didn't find it a problem even in our relatively large van. However we did hire a car for a couple of days as well, a bit of a rent-a-wreck but very cheap from Airport Car Hire - the airport is grass for light planes and I think he has two cars for hire! Yes, definitely, go to Mull and enjoy the atmosphere and the wildlife.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

We stayed there last year, the site people are very helpful and there is a great pub for food at the end of the road to the site.

The ferry in my humble opion adds to the the flavour of the the highlands etc

We really enjoyed our stay!


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

What does the ferry cost?


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Try

www.calmac.co.uk

you can go from Oban and land next door to the site or from Lochaline to Fishnish which is cheaper but much further north on the mainland leg and about 8 miles from thesite on Mull. Best to book Oban/Craignure return

Great place Mull


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

We stayed there a few years ago and it wa very nice. As others say the ferry is interesting to watch.

Theres a nice castle with a steam train to get to it from next to the site.

If you get the chance also stay at Fidden Farm at Fionnport (Sp?). You getthe ferry to Iona from there. It is located right on the beach and is lovely, basic facilities but lovely.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

thegamwellsmythes said:


> We stayed there a few years ago and it wa very nice. As others say the ferry is interesting to watch.
> 
> Theres a nice castle with a steam train to get to it from next to the site.
> 
> If you get the chance also stay at Fidden Farm at Fionnport (Sp?). You getthe ferry to Iona from there. It is located right on the beach and is lovely, basic facilities but lovely.


I agree, as we stayed at Fidden Farm I wouls say spend more time at Ffionport as it is beautiful there.


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, we made it to Mull and the Sheiling site. If my upload works, this was the view we enjoyed through our windscreen.

Mike


----------

